# Option Black Tusk ?? Need assistance



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I currently am on a Forum Destroyer but was thinking about getting a larger second board. This guy I know has an Option Black Tusk that he has only ridden a couple of times, its propably 4-5 years old. I can't find anything about it. i.e. what is it comparable to, is it a decent board? Its a 163, Its in pretty good shape and he is only wanting 75 bucks for it. Any info on this board would be appreciated.

thanks


----------

